# Vedio of my "Town of Eureka"



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Here is my Vedio attempt to show my "Town of Eureka". It all new to me so I hope it comes out. Comments welcome. This time I'm showing Diesels; next time the Steamers. All engines (including the "B" units) are powered. All engines running on pure DC power. 
Larry. Youtube addesses below:


http://youtu.be/N8IdYRfegWw


http://youtu.be/h0C7yJS74Qo


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Action packed!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice Larry.. I'm going to have to find my video recorder and do some more videos, now that I know how to upload them.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Blow the horn!

How did you make it in slow motion?
Quiet too, not what I am used to. 

Nice layout, now...................*Blow the Horn!*


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

big ed said:


> Blow the horn!
> 
> How did you make it in slow motion?
> Quiet too, not what I am used to.
> ...


big ed: Thanks for the comments. Was paying attention too much to the camera since
this was my 1st video; didn't think to blow the horn and whistle. Next time I will. As far as
the "slow motion"; I run my trains at "scale speed"; probably running at 20 MPH in the video.
Lot of people run their trains like "Dale Earnhart" going through the back stretch at Daytona.
That's not for me;:smilie_daumenneg: I run them like they should run/look. Larry


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

"I run them like they should run/look." And thank you for doing so, Larry. Too many model railroaders on Youtube have inadequate overall lighting and run their locomotives too fast to really enjoy. Their steamers are lighted dark blobs that dart down the track far faster than scale speed; it makes it hard to appreciate the details of their locos and their consists.
I'm glad that you have wisely chosen to display your railroad items in a more leisurely way that we can enjoy.


----------

